# Skagen Titanium



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, had this one since the summer. Just getting around to taking some more pictures, been busy with Q4 and preperations Q1 at work, and no net at home does not help! This was part of a his & hers purchase. I feel so alien wearing a quartz but I actually like this piece. So far no marks on the titanium finish. Thin bugger


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that's much, much nicer than the other Skagen posted on the forum recently - this one you can tell the time on - it's got figures at the hours.









The last one posted had nowt, nada, nothing just a plain blank dial and hands - lovely shape of watch but I couldn't live with "It's something past something" at all!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're right Mell...it's a bugger to read some of them.









But full marks to their UK service centre; they fitted a new glass crystal and sent it back all for less than Â£20. Actually, and interestingly, they didn't just fit a new crystal...they fitted a whole new case + crystal and then send the old case back with the watch. I wonder if that means only the factory can produce these wafer thin cases with their wafer thin glass crystals set in them.

BTW: I agree, I like James example with bold numerals. I'd like one of those....the one below is the 710's









Cheers

Paul


----------

